# CAAD10 Paint / Touch up



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

To make a long story short, this happened when my bike was out of my hands during a transport back home  What's the best way to get this fixed up? I'm not sure if my LBS handles frame/fork touch ups or not - but i had planned on taking it in to the shop this week anyways so i'll find out. Any suggestions would be great. With this being the matte black BBQ color scheme, i have a feeling it's going to be very difficult to fix :cryin:


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

defboob said:


> To make a long story short, this happened when my bike was out of my hands during a transport back home


What a bummer indeed! I would sell that and buy a new one!


----------



## Matt927 (Apr 11, 2012)

Did you check here? Don't know your color scheme.

http://www.cannondaleexperts.com/Paint_c_44.html


----------



## defboob (Aug 31, 2011)

yep i did see that page earlier, however most of that paint seems to be from older bikes based on the description they gave. There are some colors there that "sound" close but likely not them considering this is a matte finish. I think it's called Jet Black Matte (BBQ) - however I don't know the code for that color.


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have found that a black Sharpie works great for touchup on the black anodized frame of the 10-1.

You may give that a try on the matte black paint.


----------

